# you like my new teef



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We definitely need a photo of this! 

They are only devil curls if there are two of them ... so it is absolutely a kiss curl

I suddenly remember going to work with battle scars all over my arms (and even on my face) how quickly we forget. LOL!

It is good to hear that Jerry is keeping you entertained 

Give Jerry a kiss from us!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oops, thought I'd added it


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's funny, my friend has a cocker spaniel that just has SO much energy!!. I expect you have become a human bone by now!, he is very cute give him a snuggle from me x


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

swishywagga said:


> That's funny, my friend has a cocker spaniel that just has SO much energy!!. I expect you have become a human bone by now!, he is very cute give him a snuggle from me x


I have, believe me, it's gone from puncture wounds to bruising from his nipping, not aggressive but just nipping


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the new teeth. He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice teefies ya got there, Jerry !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jerry's become a very handsome Cocker boy. 

Love his top curls.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Loving Jerry's new teeth Dave, hopefully the nipping might stop now, he does look full of mischief but very cute.


----------

